# Anyway to record only the game audio?



## DoubleDogg6 (Sep 5, 2016)

I just had a pretty good idea. Is there anyway to have OBS record only the game audio? Like still have it come through the headphones but only record game audio? I know about Vitural Audio cables, but they are a hassle and have some lag when repeating. If there isn't a way now, I guess you could count this as my official suggestion for a feature like that.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Sep 5, 2016)

1. Use Studio.
2. Set channel 2 to just record the game source.
3. Record just channel 2, or record in a format that supports multiple audio tracks.

Unless you mean you're playing a game on the same computer that you're playing music from (or something like that).... then there is no way without using Virtual Audio cables, and such a (low-level/OS -specific) feature will not be implemented.


----------



## DoubleDogg6 (Sep 5, 2016)

c3r1c3 said:


> 1. Use Studio.
> 2. Set channel 2 to just record the game source.
> 3. Record just channel 2, or record in a format that supports multiple audio tracks.
> 
> Unless you mean you're playing a game on the same computer that you're playing music from (or something like that).... then there is no way without using Virtual Audio cables, and such a (low-level/OS -specific) feature will not be implemented.


Yeah I meant like being able to listen to music and record the game. The reason this is hard is because a lot of my music is in Chrome, and I can't select the output of chrome to a specific device. Is there maybe a third-party tool for something like this?


----------



## mihawk90 (Sep 5, 2016)

The problem here are really the programs being used. Even with a virtual cable you can't split 2 programs that are sending their output to the same audio device. Unless you can specify an audio device in the applications there is no way to send the output to a separate device.

However most games these days support selecting a specific audio device so you can use software like VBCable (there are others) and configure your games to use that. Then repeat that device to have it also play on the default audio device. You then set your OBS to record the VBCable and have just the game audio.

Problem is that some games don't support setting the sound device manually at which point you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## K-Anator (Sep 25, 2016)

You're either going to have to start playing your music through a player like VLC (which can actually load YouTube videos with some work) or use an entirely different device for your music. 

For example, when I stream I use Spotify on my phone to play music. That phone is connected to my keyboard's mic input via a male to male 3.5mm cord. I then tell windows to "listen" to that device on my headset. 
For game audio, I have my on board audio set as the default device, then have Stero Mix set to also listen on my headset. 
Finally I'm using a virtual audio cable to grab Discord/TeamSpeak and also listen to that on headset. 

All in all when streaming, I have 4 channels; game, music, chat, and mic. All of which I can control the levels and balance as I see fit. I can even make it so I myself don't hear the music but my stream does, which can come in handy while playing competitive in CSGO.


----------



## LordDakota (Oct 3, 2019)

Idk why It would be so hard to implement. Discord has it .-.


----------



## Slybo (Nov 10, 2019)

Steam does it too.
But Steam Broadcasting is trash.

If they can do it then there should be a way for OBS to as well.
It would be really great if it could capture audio from a specific program. My friends likes to watch me play games but that means I have to turn off all other music and video that I would otherwise have on so their audio doesn't bleed into the stream.

I'm gonna try this: https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/index.htm 
I found it in another thread that talks about this same issue.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2019)

Of course there's a way, but it requires hooking the game similar to game capture.  No, this is not easy or simple.  It requires someone experienced with hooks, meaning me.  And I just can't do it right now.  I want to do it eventually though.


----------



## Scratch (Nov 14, 2019)

Jim said:


> Of course there's a way, but it requires hooking the game similar to game capture.  No, this is not easy or simple.  It requires someone experienced with hooks, meaning me.  And I just can't do it right now.  I want to do it eventually though.



Great to know it's a long-term goal. The feature is also built into the xbox game bar, but we of course can't stream with that (anymore, even if it was just mixer) and lacks on a lot of the broader use-case OBS provides.

Godspeed Jim


----------



## Magos Walucard (Dec 29, 2019)

DoubleDogg6 said:


> I just had a pretty good idea. Is there anyway to have OBS record only the game audio? Like still have it come through the headphones but only record game audio? I know about Vitural Audio cables, but they are a hassle and have some lag when repeating. If there isn't a way now, I guess you could count this as my official suggestion for a feature like that.


if youre on windows open your sound setting and go to where you can put specific apps through certain devices. I put Chrome on my tv speakers and run the game through my headphone, no problems


----------



## Naptic (Feb 9, 2020)

Like Magos said, I use Voicemeeter - so set game to device voicemeeter - it can put out to hardware and virtual. obs desktop audio set to Voicemeeter virtual . voicemeeter hardware output set to speaker so i can hear game too. not sure about lag


----------



## Scandy (May 31, 2020)

If you're running Windows 10, this Youtube video should work:
How to Record/Stream In-Game Audio ONLY In OBS (While Using Discord, Music & More) 2020!
I haven't tested myself, but the logic hear works and should work for you, relatively hassle free.


----------



## Exoticc (Jun 17, 2020)

Okay i know this is Old. However you download voicemeter banana and set Vaio to all sounds other then game then set game to aux sound now make OBS only pick up Aux sounds. Very simple solution takes 10 mins to set up and no audio lag here.


----------



## vin97 (Jun 30, 2020)

Any updates on this planned feature?


----------



## Espen617 (Sep 9, 2020)

Exoticc said:


> Okay i know this is Old. However you download voicemeter banana and set Vaio to all sounds other then game then set game to aux sound now make OBS only pick up Aux sounds. Very simple solution takes 10 mins to set up and no audio lag here.


Can you explain how to do this or show where i can find how to?


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 28, 2020)

I recommend VoiceMeeter to record the audio only. You don't want to create any more processing on that and you will have a great audio quality. See my channel in how is done in Youtube.

best

InteractiveDNA


----------



## Bonniethebunny27 (Jan 20, 2021)

DoubleDogg6 said:


> I just had a pretty good idea. Is there anyway to have OBS record only the game audio? Like still have it come through the headphones but only record game audio? I know about Vitural Audio cables, but they are a hassle and have some lag when repeating. If there isn't a way now, I guess you could count this as my official suggestion for a feature like that.


I have found a way, in audio click on any of the cogs and click on advanced audio properties, then tick "Volume%" then set browser to 0%, it now won't record browser audio and you can listen to youtube


----------



## frey (Jan 25, 2021)

> I have found a way, in audio click on any of the cogs and click on advanced audio properties, then tick "Volume%" then set browser to 0%, it now won't record browser audio and you can listen to youtube


 Could you explain a little more?


----------



## DrummerJacob (Oct 19, 2021)

Bonniethebunny27 said:


> I have found a way, in audio click on any of the cogs and click on advanced audio properties, then tick "Volume%" then set browser to 0%, it now won't record browser audio and you can listen to youtube


Where is audio? Audio in Windows or in OBS? Its not really possible to follow your instructions when I dont know where they begin.


----------



## mihawk90 (Oct 20, 2021)

DrummerJacob said:


> Where is audio?


They're talking about the audio mixer in the main OBS window.


----------

